# Progression to learn what I call "Full ZZ"



## S1neWav_ (Sep 30, 2021)

Hey SS forums! I am not an extraordinary cuber by any means, but I am an alg fanatic. I am going to be learning all of the mainstream zz variants. I may or may not decide to learn more, depending on new incoming variants. This will be something I can challenge myself with, and also it would be cool to see myself do something no one has before. I am creating this thread as a way to hold myself accountable to this journey. I already know full TUL ZBLL and half of H and quite a few random cases from Pi and S/As. I plan on learning even more algs for different puzzles, such as 2lll for megaminx and full pbl/obl on sq1. I might even learn Mehta-TDR, who knows.

Case count:
ZZ-a: 493 ZBLLs
ZZ-c: 504 OLS
ZZ-ct: 105 TSLEs and 72 TTLL (included PLL in the ZZ-a alg count)
ZZ-d: 115 CPLS

For a total of...1,289 unique cases to learn!

Here we go


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 30, 2021)

You can ignore TSLE, as all of them are ZZ-C cases, which gives 1183. Fewer algs, yay!


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 30, 2021)

Papasmurf mentioned TSLE being contained within OLS, and there's even more overlap among LS sets. R2 D R' U' R D' R2 is an alg for TSLE, OLS, and CPLS. The actual number of unique cases is lower, its more about applying algs to different scenarios based off of different ways of thinking. 

Either way, good luck. It'll be a hell of a journey.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 1, 2021)

S1neWav_ said:


> I am an alg fanatic





S1neWav_ said:


> I'm not an algorithm kind of person, I prefer intuition.


so you just go around lying now, huh ? what kind of sick idiot are you, throwing around contradictory statements like this, trying to polarize everyone ? are you just here to farm karma?? on a sleeper account no less : ? well im here to tell you buddy that we don't have karma on speedsolving; this isn't reddit you fool .
man, the type of people on this site these days. speedsolving was way better before people like you joined


----------



## S1neWav_ (Oct 1, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Papasmurf mentioned TSLE being contained within OLS, and there's even more overlap among LS sets. R2 D R' U' R D' R2 is an alg for TSLE, OLS, and CPLS. The actual number of unique cases is lower, its more about applying algs to different scenarios based off of different ways of thinking.
> 
> Either way, good luck. It'll be a hell of a journey.


Yeah I definitely know about the overlap, which is why I used the word "cases" instead of algorithms. All of CPLS is actually OLS for example lol. Might have to learn zz-cop to increase the alg count...


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 1, 2021)

I wish I had willpower like you.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Are you planning on maining one single branch of ZZ, or will you option select once you learn all the algs?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 1, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Are you planning on maining one single branch of ZZ, or will you option select once you learn all the algs?


ZZ-A (ZBLL) as the main variant (the best variant), but the others just for fun and situational OS.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> so you just go around lying now, huh ? what kind of sick idiot are you, throwing around contradictory statements like this, trying to polarize everyone ? are you just here to farm karma?? on a sleeper account no less : ? well im here to tell you buddy that we don't have karma on speedsolving; this isn't reddit you fool .
> man, the type of people on this site these days. speedsolving was way better before people like you joined


Sarcasm detected
Processing.....
Subject denied
Cause : commonly detected from user
>>


----------



## S1neWav_ (Oct 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> so you just go around lying now, huh ? what kind of sick idiot are you, throwing around contradictory statements like this, trying to polarize everyone ? are you just here to farm karma?? on a sleeper account no less : ? well im here to tell you buddy that we don't have karma on speedsolving; this isn't reddit you fool .
> man, the type of people on this site these days. speedsolving was way better before people like you joined


Gen you have defamed me and therefore I will be forced to say EOLine bad.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 1, 2021)

what variant is lowest movecount?


----------



## UNO_FASY (Oct 2, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> what variant is lowest movecount?


ZZ ghost


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 10, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> what variant is lowest movecount?


ZZeroing


----------



## S1neWav_ (Jan 14, 2022)

I have learned full TULH and 2GLL and Diag Pi.

School has been hard but I haven't given up

Also have started documenting my OLS cases


----------



## S1neWav_ (Mar 22, 2022)

Ok I finished π zbll. I've been on a small break because I have had a lot of school stuff. I am better about managing it now so hopefully I can start sunes. I will finish by June for sure. Then I will start on ols.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 23, 2022)

S1neWav_ said:


> Ok I finished π zbll. I've been on a small break because I have had a lot of school stuff. I am better about managing it now so hopefully I can start sunes. I will finish by June for sure. Then I will start on ols.


Just curious, what is your global?


----------



## S1neWav_ (May 28, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Just curious, what is your global?


14 (sorry didn't see this lol)


----------



## S1neWav_ (May 28, 2022)

I finished full zbll today (all 493). In a few days I will begin learning ols.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 30, 2022)

S1neWav_ said:


> I finished full zbll today (all 493). In a few days I will begin learning ols.


hey nice
welcome to the club


----------



## S1neWav_ (Jul 14, 2022)

Ols is on pause until i am finished with my upcoming competition because I have been drilling zbll instead. I will resume once it's over.


----------

